# to all of you that have your fluffs in full coat



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm growing Maddie's coat, I would say it's about 3 1/2 inches right now, she has a beautiful coat, doesn't mat:chili: her coat is on the thin side, straight, just beautiful. Here's my problem, I have noticed the last few days that after she potty's she has a urine smell, I don't want to bath her every time, why would all of a sudden she has that smell? If your fluffs have this problem what do you do to keep them clean and smelling good.
I'm sure as her coat continues to grow I'll have many more questions 
Thanks for your help


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Not sure if this is helpful or not, but I have Lucky's undercarriage clipped short. His belly is trimmed short, so is his paws, but the rest of his coat is long so you would never know it looking at him.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Georgie isn't in full coat, but I have her legs long and she squats kind of wonky, so one side gets a little on it. I take a little hair clip and clip the leg hair around to her hip hair before she goes out. If she still manages to get a little on her, I use the "Show Off" waterless to clean right away. No smell 

Riviera Mini Hair Clip Set 12 Piece Assorted Ulta.com - Cosmetics, Fragrance, Salon and Beauty Gifts


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

So, I just had to go smell Suki because she has the thickest, never ending coat I have ever seen. If anyone was to smell, it would be her...and nothing. She is staining a bit down there but no smell. 
Sorry, I'm of no help :blush:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

wkomorow said:


> Not sure if this is helpful or not, but I have Lucky's undercarriage clipped short. His belly is trimmed short, so is his paws, but the rest of his coat is long so you would never know it looking at him.


When the girls had long coats I kept the belly trimmed, it helped a lot. I am growing Whitneys coat and she is getting her tummy trimmed Friday:thumbsup:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

waterless shampoo, such as Show Off. Spray on the area, towel dry, quick little blow dry. Show Off is a good one, because it doesn't have a strong perfumey smell.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sylie said:


> waterless shampoo, such as Show Off. Spray on the area, towel dry, quick little blow dry. Show Off is a good one, because it doesn't have a strong perfumey smell.


That's what I use too it helps keep them fresh and it doesn't dry of fur and skin with repeated use.. I also keep some Cow Boy Magic, watered down and use it on back side for hitch hikers..


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Can I buy show off at somewhere like PetSmart? 
When you get the tummy shaved, do you just shave the tummy area, what about the chest area? If so how far up do you have them shaved?


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Can I buy show off at somewhere like PetSmart?
> When you get the tummy shaved, do you just shave the tummy area, what about the chest area? If so how far up do you have them shaved?


It is up to you how far up you shave. My groomer usually stops at the front pits. I think show off is CC. I bought it for Mercedes and did not like it.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey Paula:

Tyler has the lovely habit of stepping in his pee pee. Since he's trained on wee wee pads, we get a lovely pee pee trail on the carpet or kitchen floor! Hedy recommended a couple of products that I've been using for cleaning his pee pee feet and/or for after outside walks. The products are: Chris Christensen Show Off and Magic Foam. The Magic Foam is good for the face. The other is Pure Paws No Rinse--this one is good for eliminating the odors. What I've found is that if the smell/stain is bad, one of the products alone does not do the trick, so I spray a few squirts of Pure Paws and Show Off, rub it in well with my fingers and then rub with a towel. I smell his feet, if they still smell, I repeat, but once usually does the trick!

xo
Kim


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula, for Luck it is just his tummy. I would think if it works for a boy, it should work for little Maddie. Luck is known for his peeing for distance but not accuracy.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Paula, even thought Elena only has long legs I do wash her on the sink at least every other day. She already knows how to place her front paws on countertop and it takes a couple minutes to get the pee hair clean. Lol. I do then spray ice on ice, quick brush and let it air dry. As she goes on the couch and on our bed having a pee smell is not an option. If it's just a little opsie I'll use baby wipes with Biogroom waterless shampoo or CC magic foam.


----------

